# Sieg SX4 Vertical Mill



## Omnimill (Feb 2, 2010)

This looks pretty good: http://www.siegind.com/product.php?id=78

I'm wondering how much they will go for in the UK?

Vic.


----------



## JimM (Feb 2, 2010)

Omnimill  said:
			
		

> I'm wondering how much they will go for in the UK?
> 
> Vic.



Take the price they sell for everywhere else in the world, double it, stick another zero at the end and you'll probably won't be too far off 

Bloomin rip off Britain


----------



## Omnimill (Feb 2, 2010)

Sadly, you're probably right Jim


----------



## CrewCab (Feb 2, 2010)

Specs wise they seem to be in the same "ball park" as Chester's 626 and Super Lux, ......... probably better than the Super Lux in fact ............ so I would suspect cost will be around £2k (and probably plus a bit) .........  

CC


----------



## gunboatbay (Feb 6, 2010)

FYO - Because of all the work they've done with the X3 & SX3 mills, when I first saw the descriptions of the X4/SX4, I queried Arceurotrade (Ketan), to see if they planned on testing/marketing the X4. No, he indicated that the machine was larger than they were interested in.


----------



## Omnimill (Feb 8, 2010)

gunboatbay  said:
			
		

> FYO - Because of all the work they've done with the X3 & SX3 mills, when I first saw the descriptions of the X4/SX4, I queried Arceurotrade (Ketan), to see if they planned on testing/marketing the X4. No, he indicated that the machine was larger than they were interested in.



Thanks for that, worth knowing. 

Vic.


----------



## techonehundred (Jan 4, 2011)

On the west side of the pond, the X4 is now available from Mr. Grizz. So it should help you with the price.

http://www.grizzly.com/products/Heavy-Duty-Bench-Top-Milling-Machine/G0720


----------



## jim216 (Jan 4, 2011)

Spindle taper MT4 ???  I hope that's a misprint, unless I'm missing something. 

http://www.grizzly.com/catalog/2011/Main/547 



.


----------



## Bolster (Jan 5, 2011)

In the Machine Data Sheet it says "Spindle Taper....R8"

600 lbs? That's RF-45 territory isn't it? 

Just under $3K....hm, that's 3x the price of an X3, which is just under a 400 lb machine. Motorized Z axis nice, probably too heavy to crank by hand. I'd kill for that additional Y travel, but it has less Z travel than an X3. That tilt angle display looks like someone stuck in an off-the-shelf digital angle gauge in there.


----------



## Cedge (Jan 5, 2011)

I predict we'll see a few Sx3's being modded to add the head lift motor and now I know here my digital protractor is supposed to be stored....LOL. A bit pricey for my pocket.

Steve


----------



## Bolster (Jan 6, 2011)

I just noticed you could buy a Rong Fu 45, which has +200 lbs on the X4 and made in Taiwan not China, for LESS than you can buy the comparatively smaller X4 from Griz.  ???  How does that compute? If I were to get a larger mill than my X3, between these two offerings, I'd take the RF45 in a heartbeat.


----------

